

A Wrinkle in Time - thinkcomp
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/aaron-greenspan/a-wrinkle-in-emtime-em_b_101366.html

======
thinkcomp
The other article I was asked to write, which should still have some relevance
to startups. From here on out, I can hopefully write about what I want to.

